# Canada's New Shrimp Forum.



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Yesterday we got our site to go live at canadianshrimpexchange.ca. The intention of forum is to bring together the canadian shrimp community in to one spot. We as shrimp hobbyists are fortunate to be able to easily ship shrimp across the country with very little cost and problem. We would like to invite each and everyone no matter if they have cherry shrimp or a whole shrimp room. We are currently in the process of trying to recruit a few international shrimp experts to the forum to create an area. Everything is free and we are looking into creating a few contests to get the forum started out. If you have any questions feel free to private message me.

Already I have seen some of the GTAA group jump on board. Happy to welcome Ciddan, fishfur and bettaforu

Thanks,
Jeff

canadianshrimpexchange.ca


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

We have decided to implement a shrimp auction as part of the side similar to the style set up on many Asian shrimp forums. We have just had our first one posted. Come by and check it out.


----------

